# Map Light Bulb Source



## ClemsonScout (May 16, 2006)

2003 Altime 3.5SE with sunroof

I'm trying to replace the bulb on the map light but can't find a similar replacement. The bulbs listed as a 578 in the owners manual and online. The problem is the replacement bulb isn't the same and won't work. The bulb is 12V 10W and I want something similar wattage. 

Anyone have a source for these bulbs other than the dealership?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I checked at my local stealership and the bulbs are $2


----------



## ClemsonScout (May 16, 2006)

SPEEDO said:


> I checked at my local stealership and the bulbs are $2



My steeeealiership wants $4.25... rip off.... 

Is there a good website that you can buy OEM Nissan parts for a discount? I haven't found a good one yet.


----------

